
Faster Smarter JavaScript Debugging in Firefox DevTools - headalgorithm
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/05/faster-smarter-javascript-debugging-in-firefox/
======
danShumway
I realize it's an insanely complicated feature, but is there any progress at
all being made on live script modifications?

For years, it's been the feature I miss most from Chrome -- the ability to
throw a breakpoint, edit the code that I'm looking at in the debugger, and
then resume running with the new code. I'm never going to be able to switch
100% to Firefox dev tools as long as Chrome is the only browser with that
feature.

Am I the only person who relies on this? I rarely see it brought up anymore,
so it makes me wonder if with jsx and precompilers, people just don't use live
editing as much as they used to. There must be some reason why more people
aren't asking for it.

I know that at one point a couple years ago Mozilla was working on this, but
since then I've heard nobody talking about it or giving progress updates of
any kind.

------
neetodavid
Cool to see logpoints. In Chrome dev tools you can write console.log messages
inside of a conditional breakpoint to get quick logging. You can also do any
other scripting in there. I've sometimes used conditional breakpoints to
assign values to variables to probe past null references and test things
out...

